# RP church in Boston discussion



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 7, 2008)

JoelYrick said:


> I'll throw in that our denomination also has a church in Cambridge. My brother-in-law attended the church for some time, and I remember him speaking well of it. I'm sure if you sent an email, you could likely carpool with someone to save some money.
> 
> As for the LCMS, I would look into the various churches. Not all LCMS churches are created equal. There are plenty I would avoid. But, I would say that they are less pure, true churches. If you can't find a good reformed church nearby- go for it.
> 
> ...



I am kind of interested, though I am not EP... Not to hijack the thread, or to debate the issue, but would an RP church be a little wary of a female law student?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> JoelYrick said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw in that our denomination also has a church in Cambridge. My brother-in-law attended the church for some time, and I remember him speaking well of it. I'm sure if you sent an email, you could likely carpool with someone to save some money.
> ...



Not at all, the Pastor of the Cambridge church is a really neat guy. I met him this summer at Synod and could not have been nicer. His blog is here if you want to check it out.


----------



## JoelYrick (Aug 7, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> JoelYrick said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw in that our denomination also has a church in Cambridge. My brother-in-law attended the church for some time, and I remember him speaking well of it. I'm sure if you sent an email, you could likely carpool with someone to save some money.
> ...



Although I'm sure you could find some in our denomination that would be wary, I can't really imagine that would be the case, especially there. I've read Dr. Adjemian on his view of deaconesses, and I think he was pretty egalitarian with regards to vocation. Looks like some others here on the PB might be able to answer your question better than me though.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 7, 2008)

Backwoods Presbyterian said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > JoelYrick said:
> ...



Thanks so much! CTK is very nice (and I think certainly preferable to LCMS), but not _that_ Reformed, and kind of large. After attending nearly every week, I still had people asking me, "Have you been here before?"


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Backwoods Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Nihilo said:
> ...



You are quite welcome!!!


----------



## asc (Aug 7, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> JoelYrick said:
> 
> 
> > I'll throw in that our denomination also has a church in Cambridge. My brother-in-law attended the church for some time, and I remember him speaking well of it. I'm sure if you sent an email, you could likely carpool with someone to save some money.
> ...



I was blessed to worship there for a couple of years while in college.
It was some time ago, but everyone was very kind and hospitable.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 7, 2008)

JoelYrick said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > JoelYrick said:
> ...



Oh, good. I don't think I would even describe myself as _egalitarian_ with regards to vocation. I just figure that if I am blessed with a husband, he can use my legal education however he likes. Anyway, I'm glad to know that wouldn't be an issue if I decide to visit. Thanks, everybody!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 7, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> JoelYrick said:
> 
> 
> > Ex Nihilo said:
> ...



Here is the Pastor's Bio.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Aug 7, 2008)

I use to be a member of an RPCNA church. They like their women smart. You would fit in very well. Psalm singing is awesome. I am not EP but do love singing from the psalter.


----------



## JoelYrick (Aug 9, 2008)

My brother-in-law said that he was able to take public transportation there with I think he called it a "Charlie card?"


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

JoelYrick said:


> My brother-in-law said that he was able to take public transportation there with I think he called it a "Charlie card?"



The Charlie Card Reusable Ticket System

I heard some story about why they call it a Charlie Card, but I forgot it, and it probably wasn't true, anyway.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 9, 2008)

I know Dr. Ajamian as well. He is a great guy. The congregation is very interesting because it has a number of students from Harvard and MIT. There is a number of post-docs as well as profs that attend. It is a very intellectual group, but they also have a heart for ministry in Boston. 

You will love it!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> I know Dr. Ajamian as well. He is a great guy. The congregation is very interesting because it has a number of students from Harvard and MIT. There is a number of post-docs as well as profs that attend. It is a very intellectual group, but they also have a heart for ministry in Boston.
> 
> You will love it!



How big is the congregation? Also, any idea about age distribution? I am happy with the PCA church, but I like a congregation with more older people.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Aug 9, 2008)

I could not tell you about the age distribution, but if you want, I can give you Christian's email address and I am sure he would be happy to field any questions. He is very gracious. 

Send me a private note if you are interested in emailing him.


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2008)

The Tateville site describes the RPCNA this way: 



> Reformed Presbyterian Church of North America (RPCNA)
> 6,000
> 71
> Another very conservative Reformed Church, a successor to the Covenanters. Allows female deacons.
> ...


 
I have heard their delegate address the PCA General Assembly as the RPCNA has full fraternal relations and is a members also of NAPARC so I would think this is generally a biblical, Reformed denomination.

While I believe ordaining women to church office is not biblical, exclusive psalm singing intrigues me though I've not Scripturally studied it out.

Generally, I would encourage staying put and submitting to a "less than perfect" church rather than church hopping, unless there is a clear and convincing reason to change. There may be. The important thing, as in all of life, is to be seeking God first in a church, that way the incidentals of people's behavior will not dominate the decision. God wants us to learn to get along in His Body- even to demonstate how to bridge the "generation gap." I'm not saying that's a reason you are considering changing, I have no reason to know that, only that God has His purposes.

I remember hearing Larry Burkett years ago talking about someone who felt self-conscious that he was one of the few people renting an apartment in his congregation- everyone else seemed to have houses. He pointed out that God needed to have people in apartment complexes too- and the homeowners need to know that too!

Being in a young person dominated congregation could also be God's plan- to offer some wisdom and maturity to your fellow young people!


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> Generally, I would encourage staying put and submitting to a "less than perfect" church rather than church hopping, unless there is a clear and convincing reason to change. There may be. The important thing, as in all of life, is to be seeking God first in a church, that way the incidentals of people's behavior will not dominate the decision. God wants us to learn to get along in His Body- even to demonstate how to bridge the "generation gap." I'm not saying that's a reason you are considering changing, I have no reason to know that, only that God has His purposes.



I generally agree, and I haven't even visited any other churches in Cambridge for that reason. However, I have not joined CTK yet, and I'm not sure it would be a bad idea to consider the other Presbyterian church in town before I settle down. If I had already joined and formed more relationships in that body, I think the situation would be very different, and I would certainly agree on a "clear and convincing" standard.  

I should also add that I am away for the summer and not currently even attending CTK, so (and perhaps this is wrong) it feels more like a question of, "Will I return and be more involved than I was before?" rather than "Will I leave?"



> I remember hearing Larry Burkett years ago talking about someone who felt self-conscious that he was one of the few people renting an apartment in his congregation- everyone else seemed to have houses. He pointed out that God needed to have people in apartment complexes too- and the homeowners need to know that too!
> 
> Being in a young person dominated congregation could also be God's plan- *to offer some wisdom and maturity to your fellow young people!*



Well, that's the problem -- I feel that I'm not all that wise or mature, and I probably need to be mentored by some older people before I'm ready for that. I would also like to be in a smaller church where people will notice if I'm not there one Sunday... I do feel that, all other things being equal, predominantly youthful congregations are not ideal. It is kind of hard for the church to model Titus 2:3-4 when there are no older women to teach the younger ones!

That said, I have by no means decided against settling in at CTK. I actually wasn't even considering visiting elsewhere until someone mentioned the RP church in a thread...


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2008)

> Well, that's the problem -- I feel that I'm not all that wise or mature, and I probably need to be mentored by some older people before I'm ready for that. I



You may be farther ahead of your peers than you realize.

Maybe there is a small group there with an older/younger mix. Also if you have RUF on campus, they may be able to help you evaluate.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> > Well, that's the problem -- I feel that I'm not all that wise or mature, and I probably need to be mentored by some older people before I'm ready for that. I
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are small groups, and if I go back (as I probably will), I will certainly join one. 

The RUF is just for undergrads, I think. One of the pastors at the PCA church advises it.

I would appreciate more advice on considering a switch!


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2008)

RUF Boston can help you

rufboston


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> RUF Boston can help you
> 
> rufboston



The college minister at CTK runs all of the RUFs in the Boston area (including Harvard College). I am sure he would be glad to help, but it really is an undergrad-focused group.


----------



## Zenas (Aug 9, 2008)

In my experience, RUF isn't *just* for undergrads. We in post-graduate programs just don't have the time for the stuff they do. 

If the minister is worth his salt, he should bend over backwards trying to get you into a congregation.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

Zenas said:


> *In my experience, RUF isn't *just* for undergrads. We in post-graduate programs just don't have the time for the stuff they do. *
> 
> If the minister is worth his salt, he should bend over backwards trying to get you into a congregation.



Well, yes, exactly -- if I had the time, I might think about going to RUF events, but I really don't. I don't know any law students who do, even those who were involved in RUF as undergrads.

And I'm confident the leaders at CTK will be extremely glad to help me become a member, if that's what I decide to do. But I guess I'm still uncertain that I should join there instead of another Reformed congregation - how do I go about making that decision?


----------



## Scott1 (Aug 9, 2008)

Ex Nihilo said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > *In my experience, RUF isn't *just* for undergrads. We in post-graduate programs just don't have the time for the stuff they do. *
> ...



Just to clarify,

part of RUF Boston's mission statement is


> "to help students connect with local churches."



Being Reformed, they are going to be conscience of not having a para church ministry replace the church. They will also know the "lay of the land" of area Reformed churches.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Aug 9, 2008)

Scott1 said:


> Ex Nihilo said:
> 
> 
> > Just to clarify,
> ...


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Aug 9, 2008)

Contact the Pastor of the RP Church I am sure he would help...


----------



## LadyCalvinist (Aug 11, 2008)

There's a family in my church who went to that church. You can PM and I will give you contact information


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 17, 2008)

Huguenot in Cambridge


----------



## TimV (Oct 17, 2008)

> I just figure that if I am blessed with a husband, he can use my legal education however he likes.



? Girls like you, Nikki, Susan and a couple others here are about as common as hen's teeth, and correspondingly valuable. You're all humble, and that's cool.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Oct 17, 2008)

TimV said:


> > I just figure that if I am blessed with a husband, he can use my legal education however he likes.
> 
> 
> 
> ? Girls like you, Nikki, Susan and a couple others here are about as common as hen's teeth, and correspondingly valuable. You're all humble, and that's cool.



Well, thank you. If I'm getting anything right now, it is because I have thought, said, and done a great many foolish things, and have learned my lesson.


----------

